# gentle leader



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Well it arrived in the post this morning !
Have just come back from a walk with Scamp wearing it - early days and I've probably jinxed it now, but it worked !
It was like having a different dog, when he pulled he realised it put pressure on and he stopped and relaxed - we had a couple of moments of mad dancing and when we were at the park he went off lead as normal. When we came back through the housing estate he trotted along, but no pulling - IT WAS LOVELY !


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So Glad to hear that it worked!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I may need one of these ... Oakley has his pulling moments !!! 

What is it? 
Where do I get it?


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

got mine from Amazon - way cheaper than the pet stores !


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Is it a half choke collar ??? Sorry if I am being a doughnut :S


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

JoJo said:


> Is it a half choke collar ??? Sorry if I am being a doughnut :S


http://www.gentleleader.co.uk/


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Mandy .. that woman looks like me .. being dragged along the road he he he


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

will be going out later with Scamp wearing it, lets hope it works again !


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

I am all for these if you have a dog that pulls, people are often against them because they think theggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggghjcy are cruel


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Mez-UK said:


> I am all for these if you have a dog that pulls, people are often against them because they think theggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggghjcy are cruel


Sorry about the above post Harley decided to walk across the key board!!!  anyway as I was saying....I am all for these if you have a dog that pulls, people are often against them because they think they are cruel but I try to explain that if you were to use a collar on a horse you would have no control and gentle leaders and haltis work the same way controlling the dog from the head rather than its strongest point.
Also if you are lead training try this when the dog starts to pull stop and make them sit, keeping the lead loose begin walking as soon as they pull stop sit and repeat it may take a few times so don't expect to get far first time!! the other thing you can add to the mix is as soon as they pull use commannd heal and turn smoothly back in the direction you came. Try an always keep the lead loose as the tighter you pull back the more he will pull away!


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Mez-UK said:


> I am all for these if you have a dog that pulls, people are often against them because they think theggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggghjcy are cruel


after he walked on the the keyboard see above....(im lying in bed have not been well so resting) This is what he did.....
BOO! You rested all day yesterday mum and I only got a little walk Im here so I want you to play!










Right thats it lid closed you will play with me!!!










He really has got the devil in him today but he was so good yesterday but looks like pain or no pain I have to give him a proper walk!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

he is so cute! and growing already so big! such a cheeky monkey...they do love their walks rain or shine or snowstorm or ill.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm actually surprised how well Scamp has taken to wearing the gentle leader - he is SO much better on the lead  and he doesn't mind me putting it on, he just gets so excited when he goes out that I don't think he cares !


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah baby Harley wanting his mommies attention once again clever boy


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mary get well soon.

Harley give mummy a little break ... 

Try playing fetch whilst you are lying in bed .... that may help ..... worth a try.


----------



## Spoiledpooch (Jan 1, 2011)

I have a gentle leader harness for Pebbles that we got on vacation last year. Hers goes around the body and hooks on the chest. it works wonderful! 
I just hope i can train the puppy to walk with one soon... but someone told me that you can't use a harness till they are older. something to do with their bones maturing. I plan to ask the vet when we go in a couple weeks. But when did you all start using a harness on your puppy/dogs?


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

Another good product for pullers is the HALTI headcollar. We used it for years on our lab. It is similar to the gentle leader; the nose part tightens when the dog pulls, but stays loose when they don't. There's a short snap part that hooks to the dog's regular collar just in case they slip out of the HALTI. Here's a link: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=875


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Used harnesses on both of mine at 14 wks for a long car journey, and they kept them on for walks if they'd been in the car, but usually go off lead !


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

I use Ezy dog harnessess for both of my girls. I got Ellie one when she was 14 weeks old and find Maisy walks much better in a harness than a collar - not nearly as much pulling ( I also don't feel like I'm choking her to death!).

I have got a 'canny collar' for Maisy which I got in desperation as she used to just about yank my arms out when we went out - I was very impressed with it! She trots along with no pulling at all when she's got it on, didnt like wearing it at first but got used to it after the first couple of walks.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Carol I've got a Canny Collar for Rufus too. I use it for street walks as he's a horrendous puller and very strong. It's absolutely brilliant and he walks perfectly to heel with it. 

Karen x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Rosie got out of her Halti head collar in five seconds. I didn't try it again!


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Carol I've got a Canny Collar for Rufus too. I use it for street walks as he's a horrendous puller and very strong. It's absolutely brilliant and he walks perfectly to heel with it.
> 
> Karen x


It's amazing how strong they are isn't it? Glad you find it good too, I'm always recommending it to people!  I usually use it for road walking too, although not doing as much of that at the moment so haven't used it in a while


----------



## Spoiledpooch (Jan 1, 2011)

took dino for his first official walk last night at 12 weeks. let him walk for block or so - then picked him up - and off and on over a two mile stretch. he did well with just the color but am planning to order a gentle leader harness toinight to get him used to it. looks like the petite small will be good for a while. Pebbles wears a small - full grown.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Carol I've got a Canny Collar for Rufus too. I use it for street walks as he's a horrendous puller and very strong. It's absolutely brilliant and he walks perfectly to heel with it.


I use something similar call Gencon for Flo's street walking. She doesn't pull like mad without it but does walk perfectly to heel with a loose lead on a Gencon as she knows what is expected when I put it on. She spends most of her walks off lead or witha flexi if there are sheep and horses about.


----------



## Spoiledpooch (Jan 1, 2011)

Got Dinos-New Petite/Small Gentle Leader Harness today-it's working really well and has plenty of room for him to grow too!


----------



## marleysmommy77 (Jun 29, 2011)

wow i just watched the video on the link and i am definitely gonna get me one of these for marley thanks for the link


----------



## corismama (Jun 21, 2011)

We have one of those for my wheaten terrier, Jack, it works like a charm!


----------

